# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Permanent backyard fire pit

## PlatypusGardens

Picked up the beginnings of a new fireplace for the backyard.
Gonna make something a bit bigger than the current bucket for longer lengths of timber.
It'll be rectangular-ish I think.
About 700-800 wide. 
Scored a bunch of 6 and 8mm steel plate, 1200x1200.
(got them too cheap..... $10 each.....) 
It'll have a "swing over" BBQ plate, maybe even height adjustable, who knows.  :Shock:

----------


## Moondog55

OH Kay!
Got any old cast iron sewer pipe lying around for the air inlet? And a few of those  brake discs for the air inlet mixer? Also some firebricks so it doesn't burn out fast when you attach the 100HP blower to it and add the extra O2 flow and the Presto logs
Double walled of course so the kids don't loose both arms and legs when you tell them not to touch because it's hot
Don't forget to make the Extra Large fire rake and poker at the same time
Did I forget anything? 
Yes I did, big fires need a steel salamander as an emblem but I'll let you use a gecko as they look sort of similar

----------


## Cecile

> new fireplace for the backyard.

  Given your new tag line, you're in big trouble now.   :Rofl:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ah almost forgot.
I do have a grate as well  :2thumbsup:    
Plenty of pipe/tube for air inlet.
Thinking of making the front hinged so I can rake it out.
Won't be able to pick this one up and tip it out like I do with the current one.....   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Given your new tag line, you're in big trouble now.

  
Hey he's been talking about building a firepit for years.....long before I turned up here   :Smilie:  
and he came up with all the ideas above all by himself.... 
....right?     :Unsure:    
*exit stage left*

----------


## notvery

Im guessing that once this thing is in place noone is going to be stealing it...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Im guessing that once this thing is in place noone is going to be stealing it...

  Correct. 
I'll  have to make the stand and pit separate I reckon haha.
She gonna be a big girl   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Besides, Moondog is too busy with his rocket stove to worry about a firepit.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

And yet he's got to have somewhere to put the rocket stove while it's on fire... 
...it be like the Ariane launch facility...but in Geelong.

----------


## Marc

Mm ... why go through all that trouble? Find yourself an old bucket off a Case 580 or a bobcat 800

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Mm ... why go through all that trouble? Find yourself an old bucket off a Case 580 or a bobcat 800

  But......I just found myself eveything I need.....  :Unsure:  
And it's no trouble.
Haven't you noticed......I like building stuff.....  :Wink:     
I am, however, kicking myself that I said no to a (free and working) Hills Hoist winding mechanism just a few weeks ago.
Would have been ideal for the adjustable height swing-over pivot arm for the BBQ plate I'm planning...   :Doh:

----------


## Marc

Only kidding ... typing frantically between work tasks ... A loading bucket would be way too big for that. Good to roast a whole cow on a 2" spit I suppose. 
The plates you got however seem a tad thin ...  :Wink 1:

----------


## Marc

Winding mechanism? 4 chains and a pipe with a handle on 2 inverted V stand.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The plates you got however seem a tad thin ...

  
My mate and I would disagree.
There was much swearing, grunting and farting when getting them off the back of the ute...  
(much less so when ol mate loaded them on with the Bobcat)

----------


## Marc

> OH Kay!
> Got any old cast iron sewer pipe lying around for the air inlet?

  Euuuuu that is going to stink baaaad

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Winding mechanism? 4 chains and a pipe with a handle on 2 inverted V stand.

  hmmmm 
Yeah...I see what you mean there..... 
I would like to be able to swing the plate away from the fire completely though.
For those (very rare) moments when we get (responsibly) drunk and chuck all sorts of large pieces of (untreated) timber (safely) on the (controlled) roaring fire.    :Rofl:

----------


## Moondog55

Gumtree  Wood Heater - one of a kind hand forged wood heater | Other Antiques, Art & Collectables | Gumtree Australia Nillumbik Area - Eltham | 1080466375

----------


## Marc

> hmmmm 
> Yeah...I see what you mean there..... 
> I would like to be able to swing the plate away from the fire completely though.
> For those (very rare) moments when we get (responsibly) drunk and chuck all sorts of large pieces of (untreated) timber (safely) on the (controlled) roaring fire.

   ok ... Then have the plate or grill hanging from the chains and the pipe and have the fire box on two rails so that you can pull it away from under the plate.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Jeez mate, NOW who's complicating things.   :Rofl:

----------


## Moondog55

> Besides, Moondog is too busy with his rocket stove to worry about a firepit.

  We have a firepit
17 inch truck brake drum, 40 kilos of solid cast iron on legs

----------


## PlatypusGardens

See?

----------


## Moondog55

Although at the moment it is hidden under grass / weed & building rubbish

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Too small

----------


## Moondog55

> Too small

  Yeah I know but it is a small back yard, if I see a brake drum from a D-7 tho I'm grabbing it or maybe an old tractor back wheel or two

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just doing a bit of firepit googling and came across this...    :Unsure:    Jamie Oliver BBQ comes last in ratings of nine charcoal BBQs by Which? magazine | Daily Mail Online

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yeah I know but it is a small back yard, if I see a brake drum from a D-7 tho I'm grabbing it or maybe an old tractor back wheel or two

  
Haha just stirring, mate.
it's probably about the same size as my current one (about 450 dia)    :Smilie:  
I'm only making the next one a bit bigger because I can and also wanna have the option of putting bigger stuff on.
As well as having the BBQ plate at one end and still fire going at the other end. 
We often have a fire, cook, then crank the fire back up again so it'd be good to be able to do both at the same time on the one fireplace. 
Am also toying with the idea of a lid for a bit of smokey bbq goodness.  
Yes....this is getting out of hand before it's begun.    
Again     :Rolleyes:

----------


## Moondog55

The tractor back wheels tho is a good idea and I passed up a set of Ford Falcon 20 inch rims at the recycle centre last month because I only wanted 2 and the wanted $50- for the set of 4

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Something like this?

----------


## Moondog55

Yers Eggsackerry

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Plow discs.....? 
You should be able to weld them, they're pretty thick  :Wink 1:  
*snigger*     
Oops... There I go again giving you ideas.
Quick, let's get out of here before Cecile turns up   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm...that's given me an idea.......maybe I'll use a plow disc for BBQ plate on my setup.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

About to fire up the grinder   :Biggrin:   
This is the base.
800x500

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Working it all out     
Realestate coreflute signs are a must when mocking up sheet metal jobs   :2thumbsup:

----------


## notvery

I had hoped it would be bigger.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I had hoped it would be bigger.

  The amount of times I've heard that......  :Unsure:   
But yeh nah, it'll be big enough.
Wanna keep it within my little stone circle, ya see

----------


## Moondog55

I can lend you some rocks to make it bigger; I'm thinking Stonehenge at 1/10th scale
Turn it upside down and weld a pre-heat tube to the underneath; with a hole in the centre to put the brakes disk over and that sucker will melt sausages at 30 metres when you hook up the air blower

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I can lend you some rocks to make it bigger; I'm thinking Stonehenge at 1/10th scale
> Turn it upside down and weld a pre-heat tube to the underneath; with a hole in the centre to put the brakes disk over and that sucker will melt sausages at 30 metres when you hook up the air blower

  
Cecile, please refer to my signature, once again.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So I'm thinking the grate will be about 100mm above the base plate.
The rear wall about 300mm taller than the grate and the sides 200 so I can swing the BBQ plate "around the corner" 
I have that all worked out on paper and in my head, but it probably won't work the way I think it will haha. 
And a "flap" at the front for raking the ashes out without having to lift the grate (which is very heavy)   :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

> Cecile, please refer to my signature, once again.

  Hey I'm an ideas man I have great ideas! Sometimes even workable ones
Howzabout Steelhenge using old structural beams? http://clonehenge.com/2010/07/26/ste...ature-reserve/ 
Then hang  swings from the lintel beams

----------


## Cecile

I am not looking at this post.  I'm not.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Air intake and also supports for the grate

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This thing is getting heavy already.
Will have to work on it on the floor from now on.... 
Hate working on the floor....

----------


## Moondog55

Take a break
Make the rake
Any old scrap will do
And a poker too 
For stirring the fire to make it hot
 And cleaning it out when it's not

----------


## PlatypusGardens

All going according to plan so far  :Biggrin:   
Now to make a mock-up of the BBQ plate swingover setup and see how wrong I was in thinking it would work the way I have in my mind.....   :Rofl:

----------


## notvery

so your really making the trolley so you can move this beast..... 
and when i say beast i mean  "that thing is still way to small." 
what are you gonna sit it on to raise it up off the ground???? or will it be a sitting on the ground, inconvenient for bbq'ing bbq

----------


## notvery

so your really making the trolley so you can move this beast..... 
and when i say beast i mean  "that thing is still way to small." 
what are you gonna sit it on to raise it up off the ground???? or will it be a sitting on the ground, inconvenient for bbq'ing bbq 
edit you should have had a tripod with chains so you could lift it for bbqing and on the ground for fire times....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha I had to get the trolley working so I could move the steel plate from the other end of the yard  
Nah it'll be sitting on the ground like so.
It's primarily a firepit with the option of bbq-ing.
The plate is about 500mm off the ground.
No dramas.  
Anyway, it seems as my idea will work, just have to work out the exact pivot points etc.   
So this is the plate in the "off" position      
Swings around      
And we're cooking  :Smilie:

----------


## notvery

nice idea... could you hinge it also so that when its fully back it folds down so its out the way???? hinge might not last long with the heat i guess... 
add some welding art while your at it..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> . could you hinge it also so that when its fully back it folds down so its out the way????

  
Mmmmmm been thinking about something like that.  
At the same time, I'm not sure I'll even bother with the swing idea to be honest.....
Just as easy to make some lugs and throw the plate on when needed.    :Unsure:  
Some angle along the back and side and maybe just a slot for a sliding a "leg" in to for the corner of the plate...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh bugger it.
Scrap the swing plate idea haha.  
Anyway, beer o'clock now.
boots off

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I thought it would be a good idea to weld a piece of a gal scaffolding board to the front, attached to the grate.
But it was rubbish as it blocked the flames tok much so I cut it out and stuck the rest of the grate on to it instead.
much better. 
This way, when raking it out, I can remove the front and grate as one piece and get a shovel in there.    
I was gonna have the grate fixed, but then I'd have to get in under it to clean it out.
This also saves the need for a flap or hinges etc at the front.    
It'll still need a latch or something to keep it all in place though.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ready for first test burn

----------


## Uncle Bob

Nice one PG!

----------


## Moondog55

Stand well back and upwind while that zinc burns off, unless you really, really like headaches of course

----------


## Moondog55

Time for some big rabbit ears and whiskers on the old one

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Nice one PG!

  Yeh so far so good.
Will tey it a few times before I proceed with BBQ plate etc.
(Still thinking about the swingover idea)   

> Stand well back and upwind while that zinc burns off, unless you really, really like headaches of course

  Yeah, blah, I can still taste it from grinding and welding it earlier 
yuk   

> Time for some big rabbit ears and whiskers on the old one

   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Virgin burn tonight PG ?  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Virgin burn tonight PG ?

  
Was hoping to but windy and drizzly

----------


## ringtail

Bugger.

----------


## Armers

looking bloody awesome so far.... wish i could weld>!  :Cry:

----------


## Moondog55

> Was hoping to but windy and drizzly

  Means you can have a bigger fire and diesel makes a decent acceleratant

----------


## Moondog55

[QUOTE=PlatypusGardens;988243  :Unsure: [/QUOTE] 
Halloween is coming; spooky fireplace with big rabbit eyes etc

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Halloween is coming; spooky fireplace with big rabbit eyes etc

  
Aaaaaaaaa aha 
yeh nah the old one will stay as is and keep it for camping and when a fire is required at someone's house for a party or something. 
The new one will probably get some decorations once i have everything sorted out though.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> wish i could weld>!

  Yeh
I used to think that too.
Then I bought a welder and started welding.   :Wink:

----------


## Armers

> Yeh
> I used to think that too.
> Then I bought a welder and started welding.

  Hah isn't that how all hobbies start? 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hah isn't that how all hobbies start?

  
suppose so.  
But welding is a more useful "hobby" than say....stamp collecting or.....I dunno....trainspotting    :Unsure:

----------


## Armers

> suppose so.  
> But welding is a more useful "hobby" than say....stamp collecting or.....I dunno....trainspotting

  Lol too true... I have other hobbies to fund. 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I suppose you could build a square box like this without welding.
A bit of steel plate, angle, nuts and bolts.....    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gave it a good burn-in last night.
Seems to work. 
Once the coals built up underneath we loaded it right up with bigger logs and it devoured them no worries.      
Lots of pretty blue flames as the gal burnt off the grate....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Blue gal flames

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well, the fire pit has had plenty of use and is working very well.
Part from the grate which has sagged, warped and bent from the heat. 
Any suggestions as to what to use that will handle the heat from a good burning session?
Been thinking of maybe making something from 30-35mm tube, not sure if that will be any better?
Should I look for some really thick solid bar? 
I'll post some pics of it when I clean it out next.
It actually surprised me a bit how it's warped, although, at the same time parts of it is only 8mm or there abouts...    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

One observation I've made with our BBQ at the farm. The grill which is only expanded mesh with a 20x20 angle frame, gets red hot and moves a little during use but always returns to original. I wonder if heavier section holds its deformed shape rather than returning to normal ? Worth an experiment I reckon

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What's this expanded mesh you speak of, then...?
Like what they use for fencing...?

----------


## ringtail

Locker Group - Expanded Metal guarding, safety mesh, fencing, stock panels 
Not exactly what I have but you get the general idea.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ah that stuff, I see. 
hmm. 
Dunno how that would go.
The intense heat underneath plus weight of big logs on top,would probably make that sag too.   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I saw a potbelly stove where they used 30x30x6mm angle iron for the grate. 
I think my main issue is the span and the weight on top.
And heat from below.... 
Maybe a decent size grate and some legs in the middle....hmmmm

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Or thinner mesh like what you have, but double or triple layered...  
hmm 
Mmm

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:No:

----------


## Bros

> 

    Someone drive a concrete truck over it?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Someone drive a concrete truck over it?

  
Nup. 
Just not handling my intense infernos.   :Hbomb:   :Burnt:   :Hbomb:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hoping to find something better soon...    :Handball:

----------


## Bros

I wouldn't have thought it would bend like that with a wood fire.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I wouldn't have thought it would bend like that with a wood fire.

  
Join the club. 
Sign in over there, grab a member's hat and we'll teach you the secret handshake later    :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> Join the club. 
> Sign in over there, grab a member's hat and we'll teach you the secret handshake later

  You'd be a goat.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You'd be a goat.

  
Maaa-aaa-aaybe.

----------


## notvery

Ahhhh just had last fiery clean up before xmas....i rekon your metal grate would have melted in that thing. ...i had to stand about 40000mm away from it at one stage cos it was to hot. ...gum leaves to get it going and well dried black wattle to increase global temperatures by a degree. Even cut down an extra wattle just to keep it fed a bit longer. Even sappy wattle didn't take much to turn to crispy flamey goodness. it was about 3000mm diameter at the start and is now a 1000mm high pile of smoking ash and charcoal.should be out in 2 or 3 days. Oh i love fires

----------


## PlatypusGardens

40 000mm?

----------


## ringtail

Just flip the gate over with every burn PG   :Wink:

----------


## notvery

> 40 000mm?

  Actually more like 30 Meters didn't take into account how far into the paddock the fire pit is. .. but close enough still never had to retreat that far from one of my bonfires. It got a bit windy at one stage and turned on me that's why it covered so much distance and that's why I had to retreat so far. Could get close enough on the other side once i circled around. Mental amount of hot ash made the air too hot down wind and me respect fire a LOT more. Fortunately the that was into the paddock and towards a tap i had prepared with a hose...not needed. I got a couple of burns at that range. Might just leave that as my biggest and best fire and settle on smaller ones with more feeding from now on. This thing was a monster had been building it for about 2 months was solid with leaves and skinny branches. The mental heat only lasted about 5 mins until it was burnt out. Then just fed it for the next couple of hours....that 5 mins would have melted your car let alone your plate

----------


## ringtail

Up here one needs a permit from the fire warden for any fire greater than 2 mt in diameter. Notify all neighbours etc.... Still doesn't seem to stop the frikken farmers from getting on a horse and dropping the odd match here and there.

----------


## notvery

I had all of them things covered

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Just flip the gate over with every burn PG

  Well no that won't work as it's attached to the front part

----------


## ringtail

That won't work then. Detach it.  :Wink:

----------


## Cecile

You know you want it

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sorry, not a star trek fan    :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Started tinkering a bit with a BBQ plate for this contraption. 
Gone away from the swing-over idea and will have it hinged on one end.
If my plan works. 
I'll report back when more progress has been made.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Biggrin:      
Next to do.....something about that ridiculously warped grid   :Shock:

----------


## ringtail

Mmmmmmm, meat.

----------


## Marc

Try to find a commercial fridge shelf, they make fantastic grills providing they are SS and not chromed or galvanised.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Try to find a commercial fridge shelf, they make fantastic grills providing they are SS and not chromed or galvanised.

  
For a grate or for cooking on? 
I'm talking about the grate down the bottom....between the glowing embers and the logs  
See here -> http://www.renovateforum.com/f249/pe...tml#post995725

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Mmmmmmm, meat.

  Mmm yeh I won't be cooking a lot of soy burgers and "facon" on there......    :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

Good man. Maybe cook up any stray vegans that walk past

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Good man. Maybe cook up any stray vegans that walk past

  
Not enough meat on them bones  :Rofl5:     
Speaking on them bones.....where did the 90s go...?    :Sigh:

----------


## Moondog55

Stack railway rails make a decent bottom grate

----------


## ringtail

> Speaking on them bones.....where did the 90s go...?

  Probably the same place the 70's & 80's went.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh yeah       
Dinner for two (salad not pictured)    
How's the serenity......

----------


## ringtail

Is that a Darwin stubbie for you PG ? Man, you need to sort the grill out. Steaks are way better cooked over mesh with red hot coals under. Cooked nice and slow and turned every 15 seconds. These are thick pork cutlets but you get the idea

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> turned every 15 seconds

    :Nonono:  
put on plate
blood on surface
turn
blood on surface
take off plate
 done  
each to his own though....      :Wink:  
I like mine almost mooing or baaing in the middle. 
mmmm  
blooooood

----------


## ringtail

No no no. Took a while for the chefs to catch on but turning meat constantly keeps pushing the juice from one side to the other instead of all the way out one side then the other. Try it. Maybe turn every 30 secs if you're feeling lazy  :Tongue:  . If you like it still kicking it's only a few turns anyway. Give it go. If it tastes like rrse you can just blame me.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Another addition to the awesome firepit.
Crab cooking attachment...  
Pop it on, stick the big pot full of crabs on it and watch it boil like crazy.   :Biggrin:    
Needs a handle at the front and up top at the back to make it easier to remove but it works very well.
We were too full of afternoon beers and excitement yesterday to take any photos of it in action, let alone of the crabs. 
But you all know what they look like.
Just imagine lots of them.   :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

Nice. Is that the deflector grate or an improved version ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The fire grate itself still needs replacing. 
....this is just for sitting a pot on   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Go forth and boil thy crabs, crabman  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Picked up some 25mm solid round bar today.
Should do the trick for the fire grate I reckon.    :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

In 1000 years and archaeologist will find your grill and wonder what sort of animal was cooked on that grill ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:  
Along with remnants of weird bicycles, windmills and the rest

----------


## Marc

When I see those archaeological programs were the researcher draws the wildest conclusion out of finding one fragment of an artefact, I imagine the author of the object, making it up,  a badly concocted replica of what he has seen elsewhere as a decoration to hang on his cave ...  :Smilie:  
- Hey Rocky!
- Ugh Ugh
-When are you going to make me that lamp for the bedroom?
-Ugh ah ugh ... thump clonk bang, ah uh ah uh ... 
This finding proves beyond doubt that caveman used this artefact to press the oil of the trcyeratopus balloney hooves and used it as currency to trade with other cave men.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:     
ok...moving right along.
(just to clarify....again...this is not a grate for cooking, it's what the firewood sits on) 
ok.     
Old one           
What I'm up to so far.     
When in doubt.....oversize it!    :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Aaaaah  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeah...used to look like this      :Shock:

----------


## Marc

Yes, mild steel does not take the heat too well. if you could find a cast iron grill thick enough that would probably last longer.
Having said that, if you put a piece of sheet metal with holes in it as a sacrificial piece over the grill, your bars will still be looking nice in the next several years. The sheet metal will need changing though.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh been looking for cast but nothing as yet.
Saw these today and thought I'd give it a go.....  
I reckon if I add a rib going longways through the middle, under the bars, with a couple of legs.....it should stop it sagging.   
Still....25mm should hold up pretty good compared to what I had before   
surely   :Unsure:

----------


## Moondog55

What happened to the railway rails I suggested?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What happened to the railway rails I suggested?

  
A) Haven't got any 
B) If I did have some.....how would I cut them? (Ain't got no oxy) 
C) I don't have a forklift to move things around with 
D) I'm still not giving you any ideas BTW

----------


## ringtail

> Still....25mm should hold up pretty good compared to what I had before   
> surely

  
We shall see. I'm betting they will still sag a bit with a long hot burn. Hope I'm wrong though. Maybe join them in the guts too.  How's that fancy plasma cutter going ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Maybe join them in the guts too.

  yes, I am....   

> I reckon if I add a rib going longways through the middle, under the bars, with a couple of legs.....it should stop it sagging.

        

> How's that fancy plasma cutter going ?

  Used it when I made the fins for the windmills.
still trying to get sparky mate to sort that big compressor out.
He had a look at it and reckons the motor is ok, got some caps for it but the start cap was the wrong one.....that was a few weeks ago now. 
Not heard from him for a while.
I was gonna go over there the other weekend but never got around to it...
...probably too busy crabbing and getting drunk by the fire.....I forget now.    :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Still tossing up between modifying this firepit or building a new one from scratch BTW. 
It'd be the same size and shape but a few minor changes.
We'll see....have plenty of steel plate.....  
mmmm 
Will finish this grate first......   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Inevitably, I have started making MKII of the firepit.
it'll look more or less the same as the current one, but will be a tad heavier  :Unsure:  
....as it's all made from 8mm plate.    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Sweet. Make sure you been it good  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Beeny enuff for ya, ringbean?      
As the new grate is so heavy I figured it's better to put it on hinges so I don't have to lift it off when cleaning out the ashes   :Biggrin:       
Better get someone to help me lift it off the bench before I add any more weight to it, or I'll tear myself a new one tryin to get it down.... 
...it's ridiculously heavy already   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Beening approved  :Biggrin:  . Looks nice and beefy. Want some stray cows to test it out ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

hmm having second thoughts about those hinges....they're stainless....Reckon they'll seize from the heat?   :Unsure:  
Suppose this project has reached the point where I cut something off and replace it.....they all do  :Sigh:   
Anyway, got it on to the floor....well, on to some milkcrates with the help of my friendly neighbour.it's a nice height..... 
Will make it about that I reckon. :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

I'd be making some up out of tube and solid bar. Old school simple and unbeenable  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I'd be making some up out of tube and solid bar. Old school simple and unbeenable

  Yes I was thinking of that for the BBQ plate.....the same might apply for the grate.
Will look at it tomorrow. 
couch time now.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Legs  :Biggrin:

----------


## Moondog55

Firebricks to line it with are in the post. I sent them collect is that OK?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Firebricks to line it with are in the post. I sent them collect is that OK?

  
As long as you put a return address on there I'm sure things will work out fine

----------


## Marc

6mm plate, 25mm bars ... that is fit for a side blast forge! Are you going to use Coke for fuel? Where is the blower? :Smilie:  
The SS hinges will not seize from the heat, they may lose some chromium and rust, but the amount of surface that rubs against each other is minimal and not enough and the fitting against the pin too sloppy to seize like a bolt and nut do.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Front mesh tacked on, yet to be cut to height and framed with angle profile    
Also added a crossbar under the grate with two "legs"
I'll be buggered if this thing sags....but we'll see.      
Boots off    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 6mm plate

  Nope  :Nonono:    
8mm   :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> SS hinges will not seize from the heat, they may lose some chromium and rust, but the amount of surface that rubs against each other is minimal and not enough to seize like a bolt and nut do.

  
Ah ok so it's friction, not heat that causes the galling in SS? 
cool
will leave them on then

----------


## Marc

It's the tearing and binding of both mating surface under pressure. The pressure between parts in a hinge is minimal and the parts are relatively apart compared to a nut and bolt situation. Of course heat would increase the pressure between the parts but I doubt you have that problem in a hinge. i wouldn't worry, after all chopping the hinge off is not too much problem if it comes to that.
Another alternative use of that thing is to melt steel in a crucible ...  :Rofl5:

----------


## notvery

i assume your putting some sort of reinforced concrete structure with 20meter deep piles for this beast to stand on... or at least check you have no old mines running under the area that this thing will crash down into...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Looking at how the base plate on the old one has sagged I'm thinking I might add a 5th leg in the middle as well. 
Over-engineering to the max   :Biggrin:

----------


## Moondog55

Just weld a cross member in the centre, 75 * 75 * 6mm angle on the flat so welding in 2 places *<*[

----------


## ringtail

Got crane truck lined up PG   :Biggrin:  ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Just weld a cross member in the centre, 75 * 75 * 6mm angle on the flat so welding in 2 places *<*[

  
Hmm    

> Got crane truck lined up PG   ?

   http://www.renovateforum.com/f249/bi...rolley-117254/

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> i assume your putting some sort of reinforced concrete structure with 20meter deep piles for this beast to stand on... or at least check you have no old mines running under the area that this thing will crash down into...

  
It is going in the same spot as the old one 
concrete - yes
20m deep....not quite   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Would be intersting to know how much it actually weighs.
I know for a fact that the round bar in the grate alone weighs 25 kg   :Smilie:   
That 8mm steel plate is surprisingly heavy.   :Shock:

----------


## Marc

8mm plate = 62.8Kg a m2
You have at a guess over 100kg there

----------


## Marc

As far as the sagging of the old grill. are you sure it sagged due to the weight? It seems that it is a natural process of the steel getting red hot and expanding a bit each time and bending down because the frame is not as hot and therefore more rigid. The new grill with those massive bars will push against the weld and the edge of the frame. It will be interesting to see what it does.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You have at a guess over 100kg there

  Oh without a doubt.
I'll calculate the square metersge later and report back     

> As far as the sagging of the old grill. are you sure it sagged due to the weight?

  
No....the old grill would have sagged from the heat.
And the more it sagged, the more it was in contact with the glowing coals below. 
The new grill sits a bit higher than the old one as well.    

> The new grill with those massive bars will push against the weld and the edge of the frame. It will be interesting to see what it does.

  Yep, been thinking about that and what will happen.
 We'll see 
Trial and error. 
(usually lots of both with most things I do)  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

1.1m2 of 8mm plate
1.6m of 60mm dia, 5mm wall tube for the legs
a bit of flat bar and angle 
plus the grate....  
yep.
Heavy   :Tongue:

----------


## Marc

How do you use that grill? fire on it or under it? 
Either way, perhaps an alternative would be to have the bars welded only to one side and just leaning on the other side so that the bar can move axially.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> How do you use that grill? fire on it or under it?

  Really? 
Still don't get it?    :Unsure:    
Yes fire on top.
Logs on grate. 
Not for cooking.    

> Either way, perhaps an alternative would be to have the bars welded only to one side and just leaning on the other side so that the bar can move axially.

  Maybe next time   :Rofl5:

----------


## Marc

Well, call me slow but you said the bars in the previous grill bent down getting closer to the coals so that suggests fire under. 
I think that if you use fire on top, one way to save your grill from burning is to chuck a sacrificial piece of any sort of sheet metal on it and when it start falling apart replace it. You can punch holes in it for airflow.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Well, call me slow

  i would never do that.....not to your face anyway   :Rofl5:     

> you said the bars in the previous grill bent down getting closer to the coals so that suggests fire under.

  
Fair enough. 
but no   
logs on top
coals drop down below
Heat from coals keeps logs burning without choking the fire.    :Smilie:   
Essential for a good long fire.
44Gal drums work well for a while, but eventually the coals build up and choke the fire. 
Did the same with my little fire bucket and also the potbelly which has a number of air intakes below the grate.
They draw so much air in, they'll put out a cigarette lighter flame if you hold it in front of them.   :Wink:   
As the grate in the first version of this one started to sag more and more, the coals would build up and the burn efficiency dropped. 
The same has happened in the potbelly and that grate will get an upgrade too before I dig it out of storage    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Yes, makes sense, so my idea to protect the bars with sheet metal would probably slow the airflow and the holes clog up with ashes ... mm ... probably have to resign yourself to rebuild this thing every year or so according to use. 
Who would have thought you use so much fire up there?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> probably have to resign yourself to rebuild this thing every year or so according to use.

  i don't mind doing that
As long as it gets better each time   :Wink:     

> Who would have thought you use so much fire up there?

  Most people think I'm nuts having fire in the middle of summer hehe.
(as well as for a number of other reasons, probably)  
Meh, just sit further away   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

A fire at night even in summer is nice. We light the fire pit each time the kids sleep over and it is marshmallow time
PS
"Next time" ... you can do the grill with same solid bars but this time slightly bent in an open V pattern. That is how most open fire log grate are built. the sagging of the steel will be disguised for longer https://www.google.com.au/search?q=o...4tzJm2_U99M%3A

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It's out of the shed!!!!!               
Home made "hinge" for the plate and grate.
The washer at the back will be bent over the bar to stop the plate flipping forward.          
And of course, most importantly....the crab cooking attachment      
OMG that took a lot longer than expected.    
BEER TIME!!!!      :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

I can picture that thing bolted on the side of a submarine turret for the officers use when they surface ... also available in an armoured tank version to bolt to the back of the entry door to barbeque during down time ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmmm a bit over ambitious perhaps haha. 
Ah well, it's got everything I need (part from a rotisserie, still thinking about that) and it'll get plenty of use.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Now you can make one in "man size" PG. At least 1500 wide  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

An idea for "next time"  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Now you can make one in "man size" PG. At least 1500 wide

  It's a good thing that this started as just making a grate for the old one.
Had it been a new project it probably would have been 1500 wide....    

> An idea for "next time"

  Jayzuz

----------


## PlatypusGardens

All set up  :Smilie:     
Next on the list is to build another rock/sleeper bench.    
I have the rocks, just need some hydraulic power to move them in to position.     :Biggrin:

----------


## Armers

Awesome! 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Have been giving it a good burn-in the last 3 nights.
Works very well. 
Cooked a few things on it as well, no dramas.
Plates are at a good height.   :Smilie:   
The flip front/grate works a treat for when scraping the ashes out.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Hei PG, who lives on the other side of the blue fence? ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hei PG, who lives on the other side of the blue fence? ...

  
The neighbour   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Tried the crab cooking attachment last night      :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

And again last night.....just to be sure    
Also cooked up some tuna that a mate caught      
I'm not gonna brag.....but I am going to anyway! 
This thing is awesome.
Burns nicely, the plate and grill either side are at perfect height.
The crab pot grate is at a good height and you can feed the fire from the sides and through the front.
Easy to clean out and when lighting I put some of cardboard and kindling below the fire grate as well as on top and away it goes.   
Win.   :Smilie:     
might add some more air intakes on the sides but that's about it.
The bars/grate is showing no signs of warping as yet    :Smilie:

----------

